# Offset Flange Leaking - Best options??



## guillopuyol (Oct 15, 2014)

Hello, 

I have a house that was built in 1991 and has a downstairs toilet that was installed with an offset flange.  I'm no plumber or expert, but I'll try to explain as best I can.

The base is made of concrete.  The offset pipe is made of PVC, but the ring is made of metal.  The ring is not broken but it is very rusty.  I've tried replacing the wax ring to keep it from leaking but that didn't work, so I'm thinking I need to replace the flange.

From what I can tell, that flange goes deep at least 4 inches, so to remove it I'm afraid I'll have to chip concrete (which I'm trying to avoid).

Are there any other options on how to fix this mess?


----------



## nealtw (Oct 15, 2014)

Welcome to the site.
This might help
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4vsTTUP5yk[/ame]


----------



## guillopuyol (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks Nealtw, but would you recommend the ring over the rusted flange or trying to remove the old flange?

If you think removing the old flange is the best option, will the offset flange work similar to the flange on the second part of the video where I can just cut it and put in a new one?


----------



## nealtw (Oct 15, 2014)

Now your asking questions that I have no experience with. We should have a plumber come along soon.
But I can say, those screws will be a bear to remove.
 It looks like the flange is higher than the tile,which could make the toilet rock,, maybe.
If that's the case.  [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wh-xd0KT2sE[/ame]

Always use wax ring with the plastic funnel built in to it.


----------



## JoeD (Oct 15, 2014)

The rusted flange look like a repair flange to fix a plastic flange that has broken. Unless the plastic has cracked a wax ring should seal it.
Does the toilet sit flat on the floor and not rock? Try a thick ring or one with a plastic bell on it.


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 17, 2014)

Take a wire brush to the metal and see how bad the rust is. The flange is probably fine, unless it has corroded so thin that you can bend it.

as far as a seal goes, there are some new products out there. Various thicknesses of wax rings, with plastic collars etc. And there is this one also: http://www.homedepot.com/p/DANCO-Perfect-Seal-10718X/204817386

I've tried it where there was a recessed flange it worked well.


----------

